# IUI again with sperm washing?



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hiya all, 

Haven't been on this site for ages! I had my daughter last year thanks to an unmedicated IUI and sperm washing (DH is HIV+).

I've been thinking about trying for another baby to complete our family but want to get the facts straight.... Does anyone actually know how much is it approx for IUI with sperm washing? (My first cycles were funded so I know that we have a child we would have to pay this time round) and how do I get the ball rolling again?  xxx


----------



## hopefull LM (Jun 6, 2011)

Congratulations on ur little girl last year 

With regard to cost it depends where u have it done every where is different I paid  around £1000 for my iui and washing and drugs where are u from 

Love lee xx


----------

